

Machine Learning: Exceeding Chance Level by Chance - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/01/18/machine-learning-exceeding-chance-by-chance/

======
graycat
Of course, welcome to _confidence intervals_ and/or hypothesis testing 101.
What is correct in such situations is very clear in stacks of college
introductory and intermediate texts on statistics. And what to do is known in
situations much more complicated than in the OP. E.g., there is the literature
on _distribution-free_ statistics.

